
Facebook in 2020: ‘The AI Made Us Do It’ - raleighm
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/facebook-in-2020-the-ai-made-us-do-it
======
WheelsAtLarge
That's one of the ideas that Zuckerberg put forward during his testimony to
Congress. In his view, AI will solve the problems. Nope, that not going to
happen. If it's impossible for people to figure out how to best present news.
AI won't be able to do it. If he truly believes it then he has a dangerous
blind spot that means the problems will never be controlled if he continues to
be CEO.

My suspicion is that he's protecting future profits by hoping automation will
fix all the problem.

Either way, a company run by Zuckerberg means that the problems won't be
fixed.

It's time to regulate Facebook's businesses.

